# REVIEW: HSS928 vs. 20 year-old 828



## jeffNB

I have been spending winter storms behind a snowblower since 1977. Back then, it was my father's 8 HP International Harvester (made by Noma/Canadiana). It had a friction drive transmission which I detested. The weather in that location was always a mixture of snow and rain. Whenever the least bit of moisture entered the transmission housing, the drive would slip. Oftentimes, second gear was too fast and first gear was too slow. To its credit, the adjustable limited-slip differential of the IH was an interesting feature. 

At a young age, I was determined to get something better when the time came. In 1996, I bought a tracked HS828. What a machine! Infinitely adjustable speeds and no slipping! Twenty years later, I decided to treat myself to a new HSS928ACTD, figuring it would last me to the end of my snowblowing days. My old 828 had proven well and was still in good working order, but I wanted the new features contained in the new HSS. The old 828 was sold quickly and I got almost 60% of the original purchase price. 

This is a detailed review which will compare old to new. 

*Power*
This was my biggest concern about the new HSS after reading complaints in the forum about it being under-powered. Also, my brother-in-law bought a new HS928 about a decade ago. He had it back to the dealer several times because it would bog down under load. The dealer unsuccessfully fixed the problem and he got his money back. They blamed it on new engine emission regulations that were introduced at the time. 

I am happy to report that I do not see any power deficiencies. When compared to my old 828, it would appear to have more power. Rightly so, with more C.I.D. 

During early morning snow removal, I often operate the blower at the lowest governed engine speed. That is where I really see an increase in power. 

I have not checked the maximum governed speed with a tachometer yet, but I see no reason to tamper with the governor settings. I am happy with it as-is. 

*HydroGear SST Transmssion*
Another big concern after the news of the problems and the stop sale earlier in the fall. My chassis serial number is 6XXX, so it far beyond the serial numbers affected. My transmission has the green dot. 

My old 828 never had a hydrostatic transmission problem. Not so with the right-side transmission. The hydrostatic component still had its the original factory hydrostatic fluid and never leaked a drop. That is all I can hope for with the HydroGear. 

From a black box perspective, the two transmissions feel quite the same. The HSS transmission balks when cold at first start (the blower is stored in a non-heated, detached garage). Perhaps a fluid change with a top-drawer synthetic would improve things. When working at low engine RPM, the HSS seems to have more ground speed, which is good. 

*Chain Drive*
I am surprised to see chain drives on the new HSS. I think this was Honda's way to adapt a wheeled chassis to a tracked one. With the chassis openings at the back and bottom, there is no protection for the chains. I have seen the same area on my 828 chocked-full of snow and ice. 

The trick will be to keep the chains from seizing from either snow or rust. Grease or chain saw bar lube – not sure which is better. I want something thick so that it will hang around. Hopefully the chains will be less problematic than the right-side transmission on the 828

*Hydraulic Height Adjustment*
My 828 had the step-on height adjusting “plate” as Honda calls it in their parts literature. I had reworked mine once and replaced it outright. These are not cheap up here in the great white north. It began to slip again, despite the notches looking OK. My solution was to drill extra holes to add double springs. 

Despite my modification, I am glad to see the “plate” replaced with the hydraulic strut. The strut has been used in Canada shortly after my 828 was produced. The thumb activation of the strut is ergonomically correct. 

*LED Worklight*
Another improvement. The light output seems to be constant across all engine operating speeds. Like the LED municipal traffic lights here, the lack of the thermal output of an incandescent light bulb allows the lens to accumulate snow. 

I may add more lighting later. 

*Battery Electric Start*
Another feature that we have had in Canada for some time, but not on my old 828. A luxury feature for sure. I'm glad to see they used a sealed AGM battery. The previous-generation battery start versions used a flooded motorcycle battery. One needed to be cognizant of that when tilting the blower back on the handle grip or forward on the housing when doing maintenance. No worries of spilling acid with the new HSS. 

It was nice of Honda to include an already-installed harness for Battery Tender, complete with a weather cap. 

*Electric Chute*
The best part about this is not having to stoop to access the crank handle as I did on the 828. I always said that Honda blowers were made for vertically-challenged people. 

The downside of the electric chute is that the motors are supplied with a rectified coil from the motor. When operating at idle as I often do, the voltage from the coil is lessened and the chute moves too slow. I wonder why Honda didn't supply the motors straight from the battery? Perhaps not doing so ensures that the chute operates even with a dead battery. 

I am contemplating a modification whereby ½ of a 30 amp bridge rectifier will be used to create an electrical “OR” gate. This will power the chute from the battery OR rectified coil output, whichever has greater voltage. I need a factory service manual before finalizing my design. 

*Articulated Chute *
This is something that I felt, “what difference would it make?” I have learned that it makes a big difference. The articulated chute can be aimed so low that the output can form a neat pile a foot from the blower. This is handy when I do my walkways which are close to the house and driveway. 

*Track Design*
The rubber seems more pliable that my old 828. Age may account for that. The new tread design seems to grab the edge of a step better when traversing the blower up stairs. 

*Steering Controls*
Something else that I thought was unnecessary. I never thought that my 828 was difficult to handle, but it was a bit onerous during the first snowfalls before the frost was in the ground. When the pavement contains frost and has a coating of frozen precipitation, everything slides better. 

The steering controls allow the blower to turn on a dime. This was most noticeable when I was clearing the snow off my deck this morning. 

I have concerns about the HydroGear SST steering control. What are those internal cogged gears constructed of? Bronze? Hardened steel? As the gears wear, will the worn material cause foreign object damage to the hydraulic components? Is there a filtration screen or filter? Time will tell. 

*Hour Meter/Auger Stop Protection*
I had added an hour meter to my old 828 and was pleased to see a factory-installed one on the HSS. 

Not sure how the auger stop protection works. It intervened today when I hit a tree root near a walkway. There is a well-protected wiring harness that travels down the auger support strut. Another metal shield protects an electrical connector on the auger gear housing. That is all I know. I need a factory shop manual to determine how Honda is accomplishing this. 

*Oil Drain Extension *
I'm glad Honda added this. But I still managed to get oil everywhere when I had to do an impromptu oil change – down the side of the chassis and worse, on the tracks. I am wondering if the end of hex shaft was turned-down to a circular diameter so that it would accept a tight-fitting hose would be an improvement. 

I would be happier if the oil drain was at the back of the engine, away from the tracks. 

*Bodywork*
I am pretty sure that they have switched to powder coating on the body work. Hopefully it will be more durable than the straight paint used on my 828. I still think they are using high-tensile steel. Does anybody know this for sure? 

The extra height of the auger hosing is welcomed. I never added an aftermarket extension to my 828, but the snow depth was often greater than its height. 

I have noticed a slight improvement with the larger impeller. The HSS seems to have more throughput than the 828, but that may be also attributable to the larger engine. Living in an urban area, I have no need to throw snow fifty feet. That would get me in trouble with my neighbours. 

The HSS impeller bearing is a larger 6205 versus the 828's 6004. The auger shaft end bearings are the same 6203.

Speaking of bearings, the HSS's rotating machinery does not spin as smooth as my 828 with fresh bearings. Not sure where the racket is coming from, but I need to check to see if everything is tight on the HSS. This was noted the minute it was unloaded, so it cannot be blamed on ice debris in the snow path. 

*Engine*
What's not to like about the GX? My 828 never used a drop of oil and still ran like a champ, requiring only sparkplug changes. 

There are more engine shields on the HSS. Hopefully, this will direct some heat to the governor area to keep it moisture and ice-free. After using my 828 in bad conditions, the accumulated snow on the engine would melt and drip into the carburetor area. On the next use, the springs and linkage contained therein would be frozen and there would be no governor. I had to be patient while the ice melted, when governor action would return. 

The muffler is quieter. 

*Skid Shoes*
Honda has stuck with their rear skid shoes. I understand, in theory, what they are trying to accomplish. In practice, they don't work well. I had replaced the rear ones on my 828 with a upgraded version from Honda. They were wider and about three times the thickness. 

I have installed the commercial side skid shoes. They do a good job of protecting the auger housing from wear and they provide a more reliable way to have the scraper bar spaced a paint stir stick-thickness from the pavement. After a couple of outings, I still need to make some more adjustments. 

*Planned Modifications:*
- Electric chute power source modification
- Additional lighting
- Application of Fluid Film or Rust Check green on fasteners and areas susceptible to rust.
- Devise a way for less-messy oil changes
- Synthetic lube for the hydrostatic transmission, if I can figure out a way to drain the old and install the new
- Gather some spare parts to have on hand: Belts, shear pins and an electric chute motor 

Overall, I am pleased with my new HSS. Many areas of the old 828 have been improved-upon. The real test will be its reliability over the long run. As us, the first adopters, are essentially beta testers, we will be the first to know. 

Jeff


----------



## bwdbrn1

Thank you for your detailed comparison, and we'll look forward to your long term evaluation of the new HSS.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

thanks for the review and comparison jeff


----------



## charley95

Please post pics. of your new & old one. We would love to see them.


----------



## jeffNB

charley95 said:


> Please post pics. of your new & old one. We would love to see them.


Here they are, side by side.


----------



## Donner Summit

Hi Jeff, great review. I just joined today and have a 21 year old HS828, and noted the height adjustment plate issues with it in my introduction post. I am very interested if you can tell me what is involved briefly, with replacing the height adjustment plate. I would love to see any pictures of you double spring and drill more holes mod, if you have any. 

My unit get an incredible amount of use, so you article was of great interest. Thanks for taking the time to write it.

Kirby


----------



## MagnumB

Great review! 

Re chain lube, without hesitation, I recommend Fluid Film (found at Canadian tire). It won't freeze, is dielectric, absolutely does not wear off nor collect dirt. Water nor ice will be able to stick to it. Use it to waterproof all of my electronics used in damp environments (RC receivers for instance), is a rust inhibitor - and keeps water away. 

I use it on my Toro 1128 - superb.


----------



## mobiledynamics

Magnum -

I use FF alot, but my only Gripe is that dirt/etc does stick to it, IMO.
It leaves a semi-tack finish after ~drying~


----------



## 94EG8

In regards to your brother's HS928 it more than likely needed an anti-icing kit. Mine never ran right until I put on one.


----------



## wpiman

So I just got this on Thursday. Let's not talk about the delay. Looks like we have the same model.

We got a maybe 2 inch dusting this morning-- so I pushed some snow into larger piles to test it out. It is far lighter than my DR snowthrower it replaced. I am still getting used to the controls. I managed to back over my foot with the treads. Good traction. Purrs like a kitten.

My question is-- did you get a snow cab for it? I ordered one online months ago when I placed the order; and I got one from a company called Original Tractor Cab. The instructions for the upper bracket on the unit don't seem to fit this model. I didn't have a Honda before-- but I wonder if anyone else with this model has successfully installed a Snow Cab. I have a call into them and will keep everyone posted.

I have one before-- and once you have one you really cannot go back.

I am not really too much of a gear head-- but what chain are you referring to that I should lubricate? Also interested in what maintenance you Honda snowblower folks recommend. Also accessories. I live in Boston so we don't have it as bad as you Candians but we occasionally get wholoped.


----------



## SnowG

wpiman said:


> Snip
> 
> My question is-- did you get a snow cab for it? I ordered one online months ago when I placed the order; and I got one from a company called Original Tractor Cab. The instructions for the upper bracket on the unit don't seem to fit this model. I didn't have a Honda before-- but I wonder if anyone else with this model has successfully installed a Snow Cab. I have a call into them and will keep everyone posted.
> 
> I have one before-- and once you have one you really cannot go back.
> 
> snip


" once you have one you really cannot go back." I couldn't agree more. 

I have the snow cab and it was designed for the HS 928 or HS 1332. I looked pretty carefully at the new HSS models, and you'll need to improvise slightly. You will need to drill a hole through the handlebars in front of the control levers for the upper cab mount. You will need to use the black U shaped clamp brackets for the lower attachment point. You will have to bolt the cab to those brackets with bolt positioned either in front of the handlebar or behind the handlebar, depending on what you need to do to get the cab near-vertical. If you need help visualizing this I could take some pictures of the way the cab mounts on my HS928.

Edit- the kit comes with bolts you can use for the upper attachment after you drill through the handlebars. Size your holes for the U-bracket bolts. (You won't need the second set of U bracket clamps). Drill the holes about an inch of the front of the auger and clutch levers.


----------



## wpiman

SnowG said:


> " once you have one you really cannot go back." I couldn't agree more.
> 
> I have the snow cab and it was designed for the HS 928 or HS 1332. I looked pretty carefully at the new HSS models, and you'll need to improvise slightly. You will need to drill a hole through the handlebars in front of the control levers for the upper cab mount. You will need to use the black C shaped (or U shaped) clamp brackets for the lower attachment point. You will have to bolt the cab to those brackets either in front of the handlebar or behind the handlebar, depending on what you need to do to get the cab near-vertical. If you need help visualizing this I could take some pictures of the way the cab mounts on my HS928.


I think I know exactly what you are referring to. The handlebars seem to have a plate mounted under them for support-- you drilled into those?

So you actually successfully have it mounted on the new years model? Correct?

Yeah, don't make a special trip but next time you have your phone out in your garage snap a picture. Drilling into a brand new machine gives me the willies so the more confidence I have in knowing it will work, the better.


----------



## SnowG

wpiman said:


> I think I know exactly what you are referring to. The handlebars seem to have a plate mounted under them for support-- you drilled into those?
> 
> So you actually successfully have it mounted on the new years model? Correct?
> 
> Yeah, don't make a special trip but next time you have your phone out in your garage snap a picture. Drilling into a brand new machine gives me the willies so the more confidence I have in knowing it will work, the better.


No I don't have the new HSS 2016 model. I have last year's HS928TAS. That plate you referred to is the only issue. It prevents you from using the U-brackets for the upper attachment, because it can't go around the handle bar, it's blocked beneath. So you need to dril straight through from side to side, and size the hole for the bolts that come with the U-brackets. 

Alternatively you could drill that plate beneath the handlebars and buy a 1" spacer to extend the bolt head so you can attach the cab frame outboard from the handlebars. That hole should be as close as possible to the handlebar and still allow space for the bolt head (which is larger than the hole of course). Again, the upper frame attachment should be about 1" in front of the auger/clutch control levers. 

Since you want to drill it righ the first time, I suggest you assemble the whole frame off the machine, on a carpeted or linoleum floor so it won't get scratched. Then have a helper hold it while you attach the frame using the lower U brackets to the blower handlebars finger-tight and hold it up so you can determine where you want to locate the upper attachment. Then you can drill with more confidence. Start your holes with a tiny pilot hole then use your 1/4" bit (or whatever size you need for the bolt) for the final.


----------



## SnowG

PS that snow cab by Original Tractor company is very high quality. The clear windows are very thick and clear - take care not to scratch or fold them. Well worth the premium price imho


----------



## Advocate

Nice job with the review and comparison. Can't wait to see the mods. Very interested in what you plan with lighting. Thanks!


----------



## [email protected]

FYI, new cab for HSS models now available from Honda:

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/81337-cold-weather-cab-new-hss-models.html


----------



## jeffNB

wpiman said:


> My question is-- did you get a snow cab for it?


No, I have never used a snow cab. They are not that commonplace around here. I use a balaclava and snowmobile gloves - and try to avoid facing the chute into the wind.


----------



## jeffNB

Donner Summit said:


> I am very interested if you can tell me what is involved briefly, with replacing the height adjustment plate. I would love to see any pictures of you double spring and drill more holes mod, if you have any.


Hi, Kirby

I replied to your thread in new introductions. 

Jeff


----------

